# Problem with forum search



## tommithy (Jan 29, 2009)

I seem to be having issues with the forum search feature. The issue is that it doesn't work for me. I try many search terms and the ALL come up with no results found. I know that a week ago it worked but it hasn't for me for the last few days. I've tried from different computers and different web browsers (IE and Firefox).

I've looked and can't find any announcements saying it's not working.

Is it just me or is there a problem?


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Jan 29, 2009)

me 2 man and i dont understand this site quite either yet


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 29, 2009)

search doesnt work, and hasnt as long as ive been here.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jan 30, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> search doesnt work, and hasnt as long as ive been here.


 
It used to work... at least it did last time i was here a few months ago. 

but for some reason it isn't working now. Hey rolli', you going to get it fixed?


----------



## steelersfan (Jan 31, 2009)

It worked the last time I was on here many moons ago. Without it it's useless. I hope they get it fixed. There is a ton on useful information on here.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 2, 2009)

Just use Google.

Type in site:rollitup.org (search term)

So, to find info on DWC and root rot, I did this:

site:rollitup.org DWC "root rot"

... will find any posts in any forum with DWC and "root rot"

Hope this helps. It's very useful for finding info.


----------



## DWR (Feb 4, 2009)

rollitup might aswell just link his search engine to google..

so that it searches google site:rollitup.org *user typed word* u get on google.. voila..

-



its never botherd me i must say... allways found the threads i needed per google.


----------



## tommithy (Feb 4, 2009)

Well it was working within the last month. I used it extensively. You can search for both threads and individual posts with it. Not something you can do with the Google option. 

Looks like the Google site search option is the only way now until the site admins fix the search.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 5, 2009)

I just typed in "marijuana" and it said there were no search results. Ridiculous.


----------



## xrayspecs (Feb 6, 2009)

yes its really annoying, why don't they fix it?


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 6, 2009)

weird. must be a virus


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

Search by Tag 
THIS PART OF THE SEARCH ENGINE STILL WORKS!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes I am aware search should be fully functional next week


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Yes I am aware search should be fully functional next week



you said "fully functional". hehehhehehehehehe


----------



## SOG (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you said "fully functional". hehehhehehehehehe


yes he did !!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Search function is 95% working, we just need to take the board down for another 6 hrs to get the rest of the 2 million posts indexed


----------



## SOG (Mar 9, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Search function is 95% working, we just need to take the board down for another 6 hrs to get the rest of the 2 million posts indexed


nice work bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 9, 2009)

you said "2 million posts". lol


----------



## SOG (Mar 10, 2009)

rollitup said:


> we just need to take the board down for another 6 hrs to get the rest of the 2 million posts indexed


let her rip!!!


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 13, 2009)

Hahaha. ^ ^

You mention search indexing and keyword spam comes.


----------



## ammoniacal (Sep 25, 2012)

3.5 years old post and searching this Site still sucks.


----------

